# new comilazione sys new prob[risolto]

## Maialovic

perche dopo aver riavviato il sistema quando faccio alsamixer da consolle mi da problemi di visualizzazione e quando lo faccio da consolle di DM no?  :Arrow: 

era problema unicodeLast edited by Maialovic on Sat Jan 20, 2007 7:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mose

cos'è la console DM?

----------

## noice

@mose: credo prima da testuale e poi da Desktop Manager (kde gnome ecc)

che problemi di visualizzazione  hai?

----------

## Maialovic

che in pratica le sbarre verticali dei limiti volume non me li da e che quando alzo il volume i numeri sballano

----------

## mose

ah ok... scusate ma non ci arrivavo    :Rolling Eyes: 

Che applicazione è il mixer? kmix? I problemi possono essere diversi, prova a darci altre informazioni, per esempio:

 - se hai problemi di visualizzazione su altri applicativi

 - se hai compilato con use flag particolari alcuni pacchetti

 - se stai usando pacchetti mascherati

----------

## Maialovic

 *Maialovic wrote:*   

> perche dopo aver riavviato il sistema quando faccio alsamixer da consolle mi da problemi di visualizzazione e quando lo faccio da consolle di DM no? 

 

succede se faccio da consolle pura alsamixer........

i programmi tipo kmix funzionano normale

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Maialovic

guarda......non saprei..........so solo che prima che compilassi il tutto sistema ho ricopiato paro paro il make.conf vecchio in /etc in modo che, pensavo, di non avere problemi....

ma a quanto pare questo non è il solo problema che ho..........visto che sto seminando post ne forum........

l'unico sospetto che ho è che quand oho fatto la installazione dal minimal 2006.1 il problema sia stato scaturito dal fatto che invece di avviare al boot gentoo-nofb ho direttamente ammaccato invio senza mettere questa opzione

----------

## mose

prova un revdep-rebuild

----------

## Maialovic

fatto.....pulitissimo

----------

## Maialovic

fatto.....pulitissimo

----------

## mose

bene... puoi mettere SOLVED prima del titolo allora! 

Alla prossima   :Very Happy: 

----------

## noice

 *Maialovic wrote:*   

> fatto.....pulitissimo

 

cioe il revdep-rebuild non ha dato errori o riesci a visualizzare bene alsamixer?

----------

## Maialovic

revdep nno da errori e continuo a non visualizzare correttamente alsamixer e qualsiasi altra cosa che usano le ncurses .......

del tipo il 

```
make menuconfig
```

 del kernel linux o l'installatore dei driver ati etc etc

----------

## noice

ma usi un framebuffer? hai provato a ricompilare il kernel e reinstallare le ncurses?

----------

## mose

ah ok, non avevo capito (è già la seconda)...

----------

## Maialovic

guarda..........ho sempre evitato di utilizare il framebuffer perke so che da problemi con i driver ati binari.......e per cio sempre evitato di abbilitarli....... poi magari nel kernel ho sbagliato ma non credo

----------

## Cazzantonio

potresti postare l'output di emerge --info?

----------

## Maialovic

ecco il emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.1-r2 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r4, 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.86GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.6

Last Sync: Fri, 19 Jan 2007 20:00:03 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r6

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium-m -pipe -Os"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium-m -pipe -Os"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.unina.it/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo "

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X aac aalib alsa alsa_cards_ali5451 alsa_cards_als4000 alsa_cards_atiixp alsa_cards_atiixp-modem alsa_cards_bt87x alsa_cards_ca0106 alsa_cards_cmipci alsa_cards_emu10k1x alsa_cards_ens1370 alsa_cards_ens1371 alsa_cards_es1938 alsa_cards_es1968 alsa_cards_fm801 alsa_cards_hda-intel alsa_cards_intel8x0 alsa_cards_intel8x0m alsa_cards_maestro3 alsa_cards_trident alsa_cards_usb-audio alsa_cards_via82xx alsa_cards_via82xx-modem alsa_cards_ymfpci alsa_pcm_plugins_adpcm alsa_pcm_plugins_alaw alsa_pcm_plugins_asym alsa_pcm_plugins_copy alsa_pcm_plugins_dmix alsa_pcm_plugins_dshare alsa_pcm_plugins_dsnoop alsa_pcm_plugins_empty alsa_pcm_plugins_extplug alsa_pcm_plugins_file alsa_pcm_plugins_hooks alsa_pcm_plugins_iec958 alsa_pcm_plugins_ioplug alsa_pcm_plugins_ladspa alsa_pcm_plugins_lfloat alsa_pcm_plugins_linear alsa_pcm_plugins_meter alsa_pcm_plugins_mulaw alsa_pcm_plugins_multi alsa_pcm_plugins_null alsa_pcm_plugins_plug alsa_pcm_plugins_rate alsa_pcm_plugins_route alsa_pcm_plugins_share alsa_pcm_plugins_shm alsa_pcm_plugins_softvol apache2 arts audiofile berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdparanoia cdr cli cpudetection cracklib crypt cups dlloader dri dv elibc_glibc flac fortran gdbm gpm i8x0 iconv innodb input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse isdnlog java jpeg kde kernel_linux lcd_devices_bayrad lcd_devices_cfontz lcd_devices_cfontz633 lcd_devices_glk lcd_devices_hd44780 lcd_devices_lb216 lcd_devices_lcdm001 lcd_devices_mtxorb lcd_devices_ncurses lcd_devices_text libg++ linguas_it mmx mmxext mod_php mp3 musepack mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl pam pcre pdf perl php png ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt4 readline reflection session spl sse sse2 ssl tcpd truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode userland_GNU video_cards_apm video_cards_ark video_cards_ati video_cards_chips video_cards_cirrus video_cards_cyrix video_cards_dummy video_cards_fbdev video_cards_glint video_cards_i128 video_cards_i740 video_cards_i810 video_cards_imstt video_cards_mga video_cards_neomagic video_cards_nsc video_cards_nv video_cards_rendition video_cards_s3 video_cards_s3virge video_cards_savage video_cards_siliconmotion video_cards_sis video_cards_sisusb video_cards_tdfx video_cards_tga video_cards_trident video_cards_tseng video_cards_v4l video_cards_vesa video_cards_vga video_cards_via video_cards_vmware video_cards_voodoo win32codecs wmf xine xml xml2 xorg xvid zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## noice

posso chiederti come hai risolto? anche per aiutare altri utenti che si potranno trovare con il tuo stesso problema..

----------

## Maialovic

ho messo nel make.conf un bel 

```
-unicode
```

 e poi ricompilato con 

```
emerge -N --deep world
```

...poi riaviato e sistemato

----------

